# Soundiron releases Olympus Elements for Kontakt & Kontakt Player - only $119!



## Peaslee (May 28, 2013)

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/oe/ (<b>Olympus Elements</b>) is a choral toolkit that puts the core functionality and sonic quality of our complete Olympus Symphonic Choral Collection into a compact, efficient and convenient low-cost package for Native Instruments Kontakt and the free Kontakt Player. designed Olympus Elements for both our seasoned professional clients and casual users in mind, providing a potent yet much simpler choral scoring workstation that captures the spirit and power of a full 63-voice symphonic vocal ensemble without all the overhead. This library is perfect for those that don't need that Latin or Russian lyrical or solo content or deeper content depth, but still want a feature packed world-class choral ensemble at their fingertips. We've drilled down to focus on the 8 primary vowels (ah, eh, ee, ei, ih, mm, oh and oo) and the core articulations (sustains, staccatos, marcatos, Ah & Oo true legato and choral effects) in a single blended close stage microphone position.

The standard edition is available by download or DVD right now and we expect the Player Edition to be available to order by this weekend. 






We built it to be easy to load up and go with smart ready-made presets, but you also have access to total parameter control when you need it. The male and female choir sections are fully configurable, with pp-ff dynamic layering and round-robin throughout. Our true legato offers complete flexibility with with up to 3-part polyphonic harmony per section and interval speed, range and dynamic shaping. Classic choral effects include risers, falls, clusters, swells, sweeps, shouts, whispers and more. Each preset comes with an array of real-time performance and tone controls and 50+ custom room & fx reverbs to choose from. 

Click Here for MP3 demos
[flash width=580 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F5941270&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Our Vowel Master all-in-one preset gives quick access to the full choir, with realtime dual layer/divisi vowel selection and blending, sustain/staccato switching and more. Our Phrase Master system allows up to 16 user-sequenced phrases with 16 slots each - each slot configurable to sustain or staccato and men/women/ensemble, with custom sequence saving and loading for Kontakt 5 users. There is also a selection of our signature hand-crafted atmospheres, pads and evolving soundscape instruments to open up even more creative possibilities. 

Olympus Elements is available in both a Powered-By-Kontakt Player Edition and http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/oe/ (standard open format version). Priced at $119, the Player Edition is supported by the free Kontakt Player and Kontakt "Libraries" rack browser and uses lossless ncw compression. The standard open format version requires the full version of Kontakt and isn't supported by the Libraries rack, but includes unlocked wav samples and has a lower price tag at only $99. All Olympus Elements owners can also get a $50 discount on a future upgrade to the full Olympus Symphonic Choral Collection. Existing owners of our Olympus Symphonic Choral Collection, or owners the individual Mars Male or Venus Female Choirs are eligible for a significant discount on Olympus Elements, with up to 75% off. If you're already enjoying the full range of features and content in our current Olympus Collection, but want this streamlined toolkit to go with it, just email us for info about ordering Olympus Elements as a powerful Add-On. 

*http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/oe/ (Olympus Elements) (standard unlocked edition): $99*

3.77 GB Installed.
Unlocked, non-compressed 24/48 wav samples.
Kontakt full retail version 4.2.4 or later required.
No online activation necessary.
Not compatible with the free Kontakt Player or Library rack.
Watermarked by Continuata.
http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/soundiron_olympus_elements_user_manual_v1.pdf (Click Here for full PDF user guide.)

*Olympus Elements Player Edition (coming any day now): $119* 

2.52 GB Installed.
Lossless NCW 24/48 audio format.
Works with Kontakt and free Kontakt Player (version 5.1 or later).
Powered-By-Kontakt format for Kontakt Player and Library rack compatibility.
Qualifies for the Native Instruments Kontakt cross-grade discount.
Requires serial activation through Native Instruments Service Center.
Watermarked by Continuata.
http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/soundiron_olympus_elements_playeredition_user_manual_v1.pdf (Click Here for full PDF user guide.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY_5eQTnw8U&feature=share&list=PLg7h3k3yJkTm8YJBvQGvRZrG_YE3b4FLg (Click Here for video walk-throughs)


----------



## HDJK (May 29, 2013)

Wow, for someone like me your Olympus offering was way over the top, even though really tempting. But this is just what I was waiting for (it basically has everything I would need) :D


----------



## MaestroRage (May 29, 2013)

this is incredible! Definitely grabbing it. Thanks!


----------



## R. Soul (May 29, 2013)

Nice to have an option for a choir without spending $300-400+.
I'd have to have a listen to the demos again though, as on first listen I thought perhaps this was a bit too much cut down for my taste.


----------



## playz123 (May 29, 2013)

Although I have and use the full Olympus bundle, I can't help but wonder if this version would be useful on occasion as well. Sometimes that's all I would really need. In any case, I do know the perfect candidate for this release, so will be mentioning it to him later today. Another great idea from Soundiron. Thanks, guys!


----------



## CBehnke (May 29, 2013)

I've been waiting for something like this for awhile. Thanks guys! Keep up the awesome work. I'll be picking this up soon in the future :D


----------



## mark812 (May 29, 2013)

CBehnke @ Wed May 29 said:


> I've been waiting for something like this for awhile. Thanks guys! Keep up the awesome work. I'll be picking this up soon in the future :D



+1 

Exactly what I need! Don't need extensive options like latin and russian phrases etc. Great idea, guys.


----------



## tmm (May 29, 2013)

Already pre-bought mine  Just waiting for download info.

EDIT: just got my email, downloading now!


----------



## woodsdenis (May 29, 2013)

Downloading now, perfect for me who doesn't need all the fancy word building stuff.


----------



## tmm (May 29, 2013)

And the verdict, after playing w/ Elements for 30 min or so... it sounds incredible. I love it. Same here, no need for word building (yet, anyway). The sustains ensemble pod with separate key switching vowels for men / women is plenty versatile for me, and the sound is epic. The sustains in the high registers of the women's choir remind me a lot of the Edward Scissorhands soundtrack.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 29, 2013)

Really good stuff, perfect for me, epic sound


----------



## JE Martinsen (May 29, 2013)

Downloading right now!

Same here as the above comments, no big need for wordbuilder functionality. I have the Olympus Micro which is fantastic, but this will definitely fill all my choir needs for a long.. long time. I applaud Soundiron for making the truly epic sound of the Olympus Symphonic Choir Collection available at this bargain price!

Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## nickhmusic (May 29, 2013)

wow, this is going to fly out the door. Literally exactly what I'm looking for, well - apart from the boy's choir - but that can come later.

Thank you for doing this Soundiron, you're awesome.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Peaslee (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome, we're really glad you guys are liking Elements! It's something we've contemplated building for awhile - and something we've gotten a lot of requests for. It really just felt like it made sense.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 1, 2013)

This is brilliant! Can't wait to get it. Will be getting it this week. What's the demand on resources like in comparison to the whole bundle and Requiem?


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 1, 2013)

Like!


----------



## Peaslee (Jun 1, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> This is brilliant! Can't wait to get it. Will be getting it this week. What's the demand on resources like in comparison to the whole bundle and Requiem?



It's vastly more efficient all around. First, it's just the super present close mic position, which you can then play through any of the 25 rooms, halls and other spaces or 30 special fx impulses or any other reverb you like. Secondly, it's just pure vowel content, which keeps it efficient. However, there's round robin on each element and even multi-part round robin for the sustains, with independent variation on attack, sustain, release phases, so you're not compromising quality or organic playability. Everything's been refined, optimized and tweaked to be the most seamless and fluid choir you'll find.

We also use DFD and carefully defined offset ranges to insure that the instruments are as ram efficient as possible, while remaining well balanced for CPU load when using a lot of voices. I was actually just playing around with Olympus Elements running on a Surface Pro tablet and it ran great. 

For example, if you load up the entire choir, with the full ensemble True Legato, Vowel Master,Choral Effects, the total ram load is 1.5 GB. That might sound like a lot, but consider that you'd have full divisi control over the men and women with basically everything you could need if you just want a pure vowel choir (multi-dynamic fully expressive sustains, true legato, staccatos and effects). Just the Vowel Master preset alone gives you more control and feature access than most other entire choir libraries, with a ram footprint of only around 700 MB. It's all right there.

And of course, you can drill down to just the various men's or women's presets alone to set up internal divisi or multi-layered groupings or pick just the staccatos, sustains, specialized marcatos, or other specific elements by themselves to further conserve resource and have access to slightly more focused depth in those areas. You're also not stuck with some articulations being full ensembles and others being divisi. Here you have complete women/women divisi separation with total control over each section and the ability to further subdivide into sub-sections or custom ranges. And when you want that full unison sound, it's right there ready for you in the ensemble presets. Everything is meant to be plug and play, yet still allow total user customization when you need it.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 1, 2013)

Peaslee @ Sat 01 Jun said:


> lucianogiacomozzi @ Sat Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > This is brilliant! Can't wait to get it. Will be getting it this week. What's the demand on resources like in comparison to the whole bundle and Requiem?
> ...



Thanks for the detailed explanation, definitely confirmed my intent to purchase!


----------



## musophrenic (Jun 2, 2013)

Soundiron and Embertone. Two companies that just ... get it.


----------



## lpuser (Jun 3, 2013)

Olympus Elements is really a fantastic library - bought it and already used it to spice up some instrumental tracks. Absolutely great work guys!

It is also very good to see that some companies understand that there are many part-time composers out there, some even doing a lot of non-profit stuff, which then (in return) cannot afford mega-expensive libraries. I really hope Olympus Elements is selling great - and it would be awesome if Soundiron could come up with some other vocal libraries in this price range.

BTW: The new soporano teaser is plain fantastic!

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 3, 2013)

Going to order tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 3, 2013)

musophrenic @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> Soundiron and Embertone. Two companies that just ... get it.



Definitely! My client did purchase a copy of this on the weekend and is loving it, plus I purchased it today, even though I have the full suite. Great price for full suite customers as well...not that it's expensive anyway. Fast response from Soundiron re. the latter was also greatly appreciated, (Apparently Mike never sleeps)


----------



## Peaslee (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, the Soprano solo library will be priced in the same general ballpark, with an intro around $139. It's extraordinarily comprehensive. It's coming late this week or early next.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 5, 2013)

My client just watched the two videos available for Soundiron Olympus Elements, and found them very informative. They give us an idea of what can be done with this new library and how versatile it is. Note that it all takes place inside Cubase, and note how Controller Lanes are use to control things like dynamics etc.
The links below are the same ones Mike posted above, but worth repeating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY_5eQTnw8U

The second video explains more about how things were done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsuq94yXd0k


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 8, 2013)

playz123 @ Wed Jun 05 said:


> My client just watched the two videos available for Soundiron Olympus Elements, and found them very informative. They give us an idea of what can be done with this new library and how versatile it is. Note that it all takes place inside Cubase, and note how Controller Lanes are use to control things like dynamics etc.
> The links below are the same ones Mike posted above, but worth repeating.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY_5eQTnw8U
> ...



Glad you found them helpful Frank! The goal was definitely to show how the library sounds and operates out of the box but also to show some of the deeper features under the hood in context of a composition.

Ryan


----------



## karmacomposer (Jun 8, 2013)

What a great sounding product and the price is perfect. I will be buying this.

Mike


----------

